
World's rivers 'awash with dangerous levels of antibiotics' - HelenePhisher
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/may/27/worlds-rivers-awash-with-dangerous-levels-of-antibiotics
======
Creationer
I think the problem can be summarised: There are too many people.

We cannot seem to feed, medicate, or house ourselves sustainably. Maybe its
time to look at a 'cost-benefit analysis' of humanity? If we wish to continue
developing our civilization and technology, which humans are best to carry out
that task? How many people can we reasonably accommodate on Earth?

~~~
RichardHeart
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_overpopulation#Carrying_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_overpopulation#Carrying_capacity)

